

BlackBerry Shares Jump as Lenovo CEO Mentions Possible Deal - skbohra123
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-11/blackberry-shares-jump-after-lenovo-ceo-mentions-possible-deal.html

======
manishsharan
This may not be such a good idea from Blackberry's perspective. The Blackberry
is used by all government officials , bankers and executives almost
everywhere. Given the recent exposure of Chinese government's hacking attempts
, it would be a terrible idea for Blackberry's servers to fall under the
control of Chinese government . I am aware that Lenovo makes excellent
products with a spotless record of respecting consumer privacy --- but I am
not willing to give them the access to all communication between key officials
and executives of the world as I firmly believe that the temptation would be
too great for the Chinese officials to resist.

~~~
barry-cotter
_I am aware that Lenovo makes excellent products_

Not in China they don't. Buying Lenovo has left me with a valuable lesson in
the power of branding; if it's not Samsung, Apple or Galaxy I am just not
buying in future.

~~~
josh2600
If it's not Samsung, Apple or Samsung, you mean?

~~~
jychang
He probably meant Nexus, as in from Google. I've confused that before.

~~~
barry-cotter
Indeed, you are correct. I'll probably end up with a Note. My terrible, barely
usable smartphone has me fully converted to the Church of the Phablet. And to
the Sogou keyboard, which is superior to the stock Android keyboard. Why is
the semicolon available in one click but not the apostrophe?

------
eurleif
>“could possibly make sense, but first I need to analyze the market and
understand what exactly the importance of this company is.”

That doesn't sound like it's being seriously considered to me.

------
niggler
I've always wondered if this type of speculation helps or hurts the chances of
a deal (if the price runs before the offer is officially announced, then the
suitor will need to pony up more cash)

------
namank
Just saw Thorsten Heins talk last week, no way is he gearing up for a sellout.

 _But I'll leave this comment here as a reminder to self in case they do
sell._

------
barista
We have seen this movie before. Remember when HP bought Palm/WebOS? The
intentions look good on paper but for a hardware company, it is hard to try
and create an ecosystem by throwing money at it. And Blackberry is to even a
pure software company its a mix of hardware, software and services, which
would make it harder.

Lenovo has had good relationship with Microsoft, they should probably try and
do what Nokia did.

~~~
mattquiros
And then fail like Nokia did.

I used to be positive about Windows Phone as a #3 mobile OS but I just don't
see it happening anymore. I actually think BB now has a better chance at the
mobile market, even just for BBM, and Firefox OS is getting a lot of support
though we have yet to see it in the stores.

